# DIY Air Stone Strip



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

Found out how to do this on YouTube. Mine is basically the same as that guy's but I used a small zip tied instead of a pebble to put at the end. This way, the end is straight and the bubbles come out straight, and it blocks the end. Just put the small zip-tie in the end of the tube and it fits in there perfectly. Then I just added hot glue on the end just to make sure it's secure. Then I used a small scissors to poke small holes in it like he did, be careful here! Haven't tested it out yet, but here is the finished product.


----------



## Tapil (Aug 24, 2010)

What is shoved inside the tubing? 

I tried poking holes in the tubing and placing a bubble stone on the end and it didnt work :/
The tubing was such good quality it auto sealed the holes back XD and this is walmart tubing!


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

Tapil said:


> What is shoved inside the tubing?
> 
> I tried poking holes in the tubing and placing a bubble stone on the end and it didnt work :/
> The tubing was such good quality it auto sealed the holes back XD and this is walmart tubing!



hmm, i used a small red zip tie, read my post. yeah i got this tubing with a live brine shrimp feeder for my fry. just cut a little off and want to use this as an airstone strip. i haven't tested it, but it should work.


----------



## stevenjohn21 (Dec 4, 2010)

whats the red zip tie inside the tubing for ?


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

did you guys even bother to read my post? lol.


----------



## stevenjohn21 (Dec 4, 2010)

Lol my bad, i just read it again and it makes perfect sense ;-) Good job


----------



## Tapil (Aug 24, 2010)

jschristian44 said:


> hmm, i used a small *red zip tie*, read my post. yeah i got this tubing with a live brine shrimp feeder for my fry. just cut a little off and want to use this as an airstone strip. i haven't tested it, but it should work.


 OH!

I thought you meant you zip tied the end of it xD Thanks ill go give this a try tomorow


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

Tapil said:


> OH!
> 
> I thought you meant you zip tied the end of it xD Thanks ill go give this a try tomorow



no i put the small zip tie in, with the hole end at the end. then after that i use a glob of hot glue, just to make sure it was sealed up good. again guys, this is my first time trying this and i'm not 100 percent sure this will work, but i saw a video on youtube and the guys there worked pretty well. anything to save a couple pennies doing it yourself!


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

jschristian44 said:


> no i put the small zip tie in, with the hole end at the end. then after that i use a glob of hot glue, just to make sure it was sealed up good. again guys, this is my first time trying this and i'm not 100 percent sure this will work, but i saw a video on youtube and the guys there worked pretty well. anything to save a couple pennies doing it yourself!


it will work very well we made one similar to this a year ago and ran a curtain of bubbles through a 55 that snaked from one end to the other it was very cool...


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

i thought about making a long one, but i didnt want my fry to get distrurbed. i just made this small one to see how well it worked and to also push the baby brine shrimp out further. i hear if they have a stream of bubbles, they get pushed out further which means better access for my babies.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

this air strip i did guys, it was a total failure. bubbles only came out at one spot which i guess was big enough. you have to make the holes way bigger. good luck!


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

How do you balance the pressure? I would imagine that every single hole must be exactly the same or the air will all escape out of the largest hole in a fast stream? Additionally, for the tubing, does the rubber not tear after a while? Since the rubber is a lot like plastic-wrap where before its punctured its strong, but after its punctured, its easy to tear. I remember notching tubing with a knife before and bending the tube there allowed the tube to break evenly and tear.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

SinCrisis said:


> How do you balance the pressure? I would imagine that every single hole must be exactly the same or the air will all escape out of the largest hole in a fast stream? Additionally, for the tubing, does the rubber not tear after a while? Since the rubber is a lot like plastic-wrap where before its punctured its strong, but after its punctured, its easy to tear. I remember notching tubing with a knife before and bending the tube there allowed the tube to break evenly and tear.



yeah im not really sure about that. i just threw it away. i dont need an air stone i thought it would just be fun to try it.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

awww to bad ... as with the ones i have seem and done once the holes are made about the same size it all comes together... and looks cool... LOL.... as for cut lines being week .. i would assume if you cut to far or made the holes super big but i have done it with a hot awl and had no issues....


----------

